# Bitch being sick



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I posted but I hope I can still ask some advice?!

My chi should be on about day 54 of pregnancy this would be her second pregnancy. She had 4 pups last litter and got huge and the pups were 10 days early would you believe!!

This time seems so different, she has put on weight but not as much as last time and I haven't felt any movements at all. She stayed with my mentor just over a week ago whilst I was at a friends wedding and she swears she felt movement although I've felt none. Anyway, with this in mind I had a mobile scanner come to me yesterday. She looked at her belly and said straight away "yes she's pregnant" but the scan showed nothing. 

The scan would have confirmed my gut feeling that she wasn't pregnant but for the last maybe 4 days she has been sick. Only once each day and frothy until today's which was yellow but she hasn't been eating much either. Apart from that though she is acting normal and playing with my other dogs as normal.

Am I clinging to the hope that she might still be pregnant?


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

At day 50 you would expect to see pups. There could be 1 though up in her ribs :s you can xray from about day 55 to see it sounds to me that this is either a phantom or a singleton? Can you feel anything in her tummy?


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Sparkle thanks for replying
I haven't felt a thing at all and normally I've had no problem feeling for movement. I asked the scanner about maybe having one hiding in the ribs but she said at this stage it would be impossible to miss. Is it common to have a singleton after having a litter of 4 previously?

I thought about an x-ray but have been a bit reluctant


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

I have only had the yellow frothy sick from mine at weeks 2-3 so can`t help.

What reason did the scanner give for saying she is pregnant if nothing showed on the scan? Especially if you paid for it a bit more info would have been good from them especially if it is the possibility of a singleton or small litter

My girl is on 46 and we can clearly see the pups ribs, faces & even little toes now if caught at the right angle, so at 56 you would expect to see something

Is there any chance she could have had a split season & have been caught later?


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hiya

It was just a comment the scanner said before she had started the scan and I was holding her ready. She even thought she could feel a lump but my chi puts on weight quite easily and I think I just mistook it for pregnancy. I don't know!!! I've not had this before

I've always been able to feel movement so easily especially at this late stage


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

foxyroxy1979 said:


> Hiya
> 
> It was just a comment the scanner said before she had started the scan and I was holding her ready. She even thought she could feel a lump but my chi puts on weight quite easily and I think I just mistook it for pregnancy. I don't know!!! I've not had this before
> 
> I've always been able to feel movement so easily especially at this late stage


I realised id misread it after i posted...my bad

With the sickness she just had thats why I was asking if there was any chance it could have been a split season & had been caught later & therefore earlier in pregnancy


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

I know a lot of bitches who have the same
Amount of pups each time they are bred but some have different amounts. Personally if it was me I think I would xray.


----------



## foxyroxy1979 (Mar 29, 2011)

She had 2 slip matings on days 12 & 14, I couldn't make it to the stud for day 16 but they had an hour long tie on the 17th day. The 17th day is the day I'm taking her pregnancy dates from so even allowing for a later ovulation I should still be able to feel them. She's not been in contact with the stud other than those days


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

foxyroxy1979 said:


> She had 2 slip matings on days 12 & 14, I couldn't make it to the stud for day 16 but they had an hour long tie on the 17th day. The 17th day is the day I'm taking her pregnancy dates from so even allowing for a later ovulation I should still be able to feel them. She's not been in contact with the stud other than those days


Ah well that rules that out


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would be taking her back to the vet and asking for x-ray to be done, if there is a singleton in there you need to be sure she can deliver it. My dog had a singleton after being told there was defiantly two maybe three puppies from being scanned, I panicked but everything was fine.

Your vet will be able to feel if there is anything there and the x-ray will confirm it for you. Have her nipples enlarged, have her vulva stayed slightly swollen? My dog have just had 3 puppies on the 25th of January and she was throwing up yellow bile two weeks before she gave birth, she was also spewing white froth a couple of days prior to that.
I would defo make appointment with you vet just to put your mind at rest.


----------

